# Boom--Another Implosion in Las Vegas



## Fern Modena (Feb 13, 2006)

According to Channel 5 in Las Vegas the Bourbon Street Hotel and Casino is scheduled to be imploded in the early hours tomorrow morning.  Bourbon Street has been closed for several months.  It was bought by Harrah's, which owns most of the area around Summer Bay Las Vegas now.

There has been no public announcement of what else will go there; latest I've heard is there will be an announcement before year's end.

Fern


----------



## anniemac (Feb 13, 2006)

Fern - Interesting.  Help me place Bourbon Street Casino.  Is it across Audrie from the HGVC Flamingo and across from Bally's sports book?  If so, I think I know why it's time to implode it.  Too bad, it probably means more construction noise some day for us HGVC Flamingo people.  Sometimes it seems you just can't get away from construction noise


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 14, 2006)

Memories, Fern.  

One of my first trips to Las Vegas happened to be the night Situart Adelson imploded the Sands to make way for the Venetian.  I didn't see it firsthand, but I stayed up until 2 am to see it on television.

The structural engineering for Imploding a builiding is generally at least as complex as designing the frame for the new building that will take its place.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 14, 2006)

Bourbon Street Hotel & Casino is/was on the Northeast corner of Flamingo and Audrie, sort of across from Bally's sports book.

They are imploding the hotel building and the parking garage building.  The casino itself is too close to Flamingo (right on the street) to be imploded.  It will be taken apart instead.

Fern


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 14, 2006)

I thought that was Barbary Coast, next to the Flamingo?? I hope they don't get rid of all the little casinos. 
I won't have anywhere on the strip I can afford to gamble.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's the map & website with pics to refresh memories....it's right at Audrie, where you turn to go into the HGVC Flamingo valet/check in.

http://www.bourbonstreethotel.com/

......another one bites the dust


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bourbon Street was down the street a bit from Barbary Coast. It was pretty much across the street from the back parking lot of Bally's and just West of the old Maxim, now the Westin Causarina. Essentially, it was a dump in need of implossion. It's a rather small piece of land so it will be interesting to see what, if anything, Harrah's wants to do with it.


----------

